
The Day the Mesozoic Died (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/78/atmospheres/the-day-the-mesozoic-died-rp
======
fghorow
A nice history for the development and support of the Alvarez' hypothesis!
Having been in grad school back then, I recall talks taking both sides of the
paleontological questions. The civil debate described in this article _is_ the
way science (Earth science, at least) progresses.

